# Angling Dogs in Stacking



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

So this past weekend I had a 3 day show...wasn't the best weekend we had but learned a lot. Anyways my handler from Minnesota was showing there and she always talks to me before and after showing, gives me advice and tips before and after I go into the ring. So she told me that my assingment was to watch the breed (Goldens obviously <giggle>) and to watch some of the people from around here and see how they angle their dogs for the judge to get a better view. So...I'm wondering for those of you who show and have experience could tell me what I should do in my case, with Maddie. She is quite high in the rear..and doesn't have much feathering in the front...what do I do? Thanks so much! =)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you mean when you come back from the pattern? I was taught to angle your dog to highlight the best part when you come back. If your dog had a great front you would free-stack them dead straight in front of the judge--if not, you would angle the dog to show a profile or highlight some other area....


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

free stack is the best and any conformation dog should be able to do it with no problem and look great. I free stack, then since Emma does not wag her tail for too long I lift it and keep her head properly. But showing is so different in Europe I am not sure it will work in AKC events.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

from the little I've seen, it looks like the European shows are much more casual than our AKC shows when it comes to posing and stacking the dogs. Not saying either is right or wrong, just that it appears different.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What I'm talking about is when you are just in line with the dogs. Like say when you first get in the ring. You stack your dogs up and I noticed some of the dogs are angled slightly....does anyone know what I'm talking about? lol.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I've seen someone angle their dog to block the competition's rear, so that the judge had to focus on the competition's poor expression--but as a general rule, I haven't seen goldens stacked on an angle routinely. I've seen handlers in the specials ring crowd each other so they don't have a chance to stack their dogs to perfection--and try to block the view of a judge so they don't see their competition's dog--and I saw a judge sternly reprimand a couple of handlers and tell them that if they didn't give each other room, she was excusing both of them.

I've seen some stretched goldens stretched out more--backlegs stretched out more for example--or neck and headpiece stretched a certain way--to accentuate or minimize certain attributes. To me, to try to attain this yourself, a floor length mirror is going to be your best friend.

Mastering the hand stack is a wonderful goal--but even better is being able to master that optimum speed that best shows off your dog--if you're showing in front of a movement judge of course!


----------

